# [SOLVED] Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor



## taniam (Oct 7, 2007)

I have installed an Acer 19"wide screen lcd. The native resolution is supposed to be 1440 x 900 but i cant see that setting in properties\display properties\settings.

I am running win xp sp2, nvidia geforce2 mx 400 in pci format. I dont know how to force 1440 x 900, so can anyone help me with this?


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor*

Sounds like a driver issue. Did the monitor come with a cd, and if so did you install it?


----------



## taniam (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor*

The CD which came with the monitor didn't include any drivers.

I have installed the driver from the Acer site for the 1916w and all it did was make it show up as "Acer 1916W" in device manager instead of "Plug & Play" .


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor*

Are you using the dvi or vga cord?


----------



## taniam (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor*

DVI cord


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor*

From what I am seeing it looks like the issue is actually the video card can not display that resolution.
Edit: here is a link with some work arounds you can try:
http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/showthread.php?t=234033


----------



## taniam (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor*

I've tried the Powerstrip program, and I think it worked! It's displaying at 1440 x 900 now,looks great ! thanks for the help!


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Need help with Acer AL1916W monitor*

Anytime. Glad it is working!


----------

